# External pumps



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all

so I have no experience with placing pumps outside the sump and drilling the sump. can anyone explain if there are any risks involved with this ? 

in order to reduce noise and water heating up, I decided to use my skimmer pump and return pump as external, BL 55 I think for each. and then body of skimer goes inside the tank. any risks with this ?


----------

